
Show HN: Javalin 2.0 – A Kotlin/Java web framework - tipsy-
https://javalin.io/news/javalin-2.0.0-stable.html
======
tipsy-
Happy Monday Hackernews!

Last November I released my first serious open source project, Javalin. Since
then the project has gained ~400 commits, ~25 contributors, and ~150 forks.
~200 issues have been closed and ~100 PRs have been merged.

Hackernews was very important to gaining early traction, and although I doubt
most people seeing this post will remember the post from last year, I just
want to say thank you.

If you're interested in contributing, please head over to
[https://github.com/tipsy/javalin](https://github.com/tipsy/javalin) or
[https://gitter.im/javlin-io/general](https://gitter.im/javlin-io/general)

If you want to stay up to date, you can follow the project on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/javalin_io](https://twitter.com/javalin_io)

------
Slaul
I've kept an eye on this project for a little while, I'd like to use it for
the backend of my next side project.

It looks pretty easy to get started with, I am looking forward to it.

~~~
tipsy-
Happy to hear it!

